# Anyone getting an injection once a week for T2 diabetes ??.



## collectors (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi, anyone getting a self administered injection once a week for T2 diabetes. Plus a reduction on pills taken. I only ask as my DB nurse has offered me this to help with some weight loss. I will find out more next Tuesday, but wondered if anyone was on a similar thing.  Thanks.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 7, 2022)

collectors said:


> Hi, anyone getting a self administered injection once a week for T2 diabetes. Plus a reduction on pills taken. I only ask as my DB nurse has offered me this to help with some weight loss. I will find out more next Tuesday, but wondered if anyone was on a similar thing.  Thanks.


Is this Ozempic, do you know? If you search you'll find quite a few threads talking about it.


----------



## collectors (Apr 7, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Is this Ozempic, do you know? If you search you'll find quite a few threads talking about it.


I will find out tomorrow as i have to pick up the prescription at my chemist & see the DB nurse for a lesson on jabbing myself.


----------



## collectors (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi, it came in early & is Ozempic 0.25mg x 4 . Can you remember what pills it replaces. ??


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 7, 2022)

collectors said:


> Hi, it came in early & is Ozempic 0.25mg x 4 . Can you remember what pills it replaces. ??


Sorry, no. What meds are you taking?


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 7, 2022)

collectors said:


> Hi, it came in early & is Ozempic 0.25mg x 4 . Can you remember what pills it replaces. ??


You need to clarify the details before doing anything and check about whether dietary changes need to made also. Most non insulin medications also require some life style changes to be effective.


----------



## Cool Cat (Apr 13, 2022)

collectors said:


> Hi, anyone getting a self administered injection once a week for T2 diabetes. Plus a reduction on pills taken. I only ask as my DB nurse has offered me this to help with some weight loss. I will find out more next Tuesday, but wondered if anyone was on a similar thing.  Thanks.


Hi
I've never heard anything about this. Good luck & let us know how it goes.


----------



## collectors (Apr 13, 2022)

Hi, i see the DB nurse the other day & she has started me on an injection called "Ozempic" to help with my blood sugar & to help loose some weight. This is taken once a week in any part of the body "She said go for the stomach & i didn't even know the needle was in" this also replaces the one a day Gliclazide. I am starting on 0.25mg for 3 weeks to make sure i am ok with it & then she will increase me to 100mg. She was saying that there can be some side effects with constipation, diarrhea & headaches, but so far, no problem. We will see.


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 13, 2022)

collectors said:


> Hi, i see the DB nurse the other day & she has started me on an injection called "Ozempic" to help with my blood sugar & to help loose some weight. This is taken once a week in any part of the body "She said go for the stomach & i didn't even know the needle was in" this also replaces the one a day Gliclazide. I am starting on 0.25mg for 3 weeks to make sure i am ok with it & then she will increase me to 100mg. She was saying that there can be some side effects with constipation, diarrhea & headaches, but so far, no problem. We will see.


Are you sure it's not 1mg as that would be a heck of a jump. 400x the dose.


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 13, 2022)

Think you must have misunderstood the dosing. It’s 0.25 for 4 weeks then 0.5 after that


----------



## Amigo (Apr 13, 2022)

collectors said:


> Hi, i see the DB nurse the other day & she has started me on an injection called "Ozempic" to help with my blood sugar & to help loose some weight. This is taken once a week in any part of the body "She said go for the stomach & i didn't even know the needle was in" this also replaces the one a day Gliclazide. I am starting on 0.25mg for 3 weeks to make sure i am ok with it & then she will increase me to 100mg. She was saying that there can be some side effects with constipation, diarrhea & headaches, but so far, no problem. We will see.



I‘m considering Ozempic too and found this ‘tutorial’ video on YouTube really helpful with balanced advice. It’s not an advertising video incidentally. Hope it helps.


----------



## collectors (Apr 14, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Are you sure it's not 1mg as that would be a heck of a jump. 400x the dose.


You are quite right, i was getting mixed up with 10ths/100ths/1000ths & so on. 100mg might of helped the diet.


----------



## Felinia (Apr 14, 2022)

Please make sure you check out the possible side effects.


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 14, 2022)

collectors said:


> You are quite right, i was getting mixed up with 10ths/100ths/1000ths & so on. 100mg might of helped the diet.


It shouldn’t be 1mg that you move to after 0.25, it should be 0.5mg for a minimum of 4 weeks in between


----------



## JaneOtto (Apr 17, 2022)

Amigo said:


> I‘m considering Ozempic too and found this ‘tutorial’ video on YouTube really helpful with balanced advice. It’s not an advertising video incidentally. Hope it helps.


This was so helpful Thank you so much for posting Start this medication on Thursday.


----------



## collectors (May 3, 2022)

Hi, have been on this Ozempic for 1 month at 0.25mg & without doing a thing have lost -10 pounds. But my blood sugar levels are the same "Not good" So the DB nurse has upped me to 0.50. So maybe 20lbs next month. "Only joking"


----------



## Leadinglights (May 3, 2022)

collectors said:


> Hi, have been on this Ozempic for 1 month at 0.25mg & without doing a thing have lost -10 pounds. But my blood sugar levels are the same "Not good" So the DB nurse has upped me to 0.50. So maybe 20lbs next month. "Only joking"


This is an assumption but as it is a drug that suppresses appetite so is designed for weight loss which it has done for you but if what you are eating is still too high carb for your body to tolerate then your blood glucose will not go down.
Are you testing before and 2 hours after your meals to check if what you are having is being tolerated.


----------



## collectors (May 3, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> This is an assumption but as it is a drug that suppresses appetite so is designed for weight loss which it has done for you but if what you are eating is still too high carb for your body to tolerate then your blood glucose will not go down.
> Are you testing before and 2 hours after your meals to check if what you are having is being tolerated.


This is to help with weight, but also a replacement for the 80mg Gliclazide tablet I was taking daily.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 3, 2022)

collectors said:


> This is to help with weight, but also a replacement for the 80mg Gliclazide tablet I was taking daily.


That may be why your blood glucose is not now going down if you are not taking the other medication as that would have been helping. @Docb stopped taking it when he reached normal HbbA1C and made some detailed observations about the effect which I believe was a slight increase in his blood glucose levels.
You may need to be paying more attention to your carbohydrate intake.


----------



## collectors (May 3, 2022)

Think i will see what happens 1st with the increased dosage of Ozempic over the next few weeks & go from there. I also don't have spare Gliclazide tabs.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 3, 2022)

collectors said:


> Think i will see what happens 1st with the increased dosage of Ozempic over the next few weeks & go from there. I also don't have spare Gliclazide tabs.


Presumably you stopped them for a reason?


----------



## collectors (May 3, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Presumably you stopped them for a reason?


DB Nurses orders. As the Ozempic replaces the Gliclazide.


----------



## chrissiek (May 3, 2022)

collectors said:


> Hi, anyone getting a self administered injection once a week for T2 diabetes. Plus a reduction on pills taken. I only ask as my DB nurse has offered me this to help with some weight loss. I will find out more next Tuesday, but wondered if anyone was on a similar thing.  Thanks.


I was on Trulicity a once a week injection. It made me ill, developed cow-pat syndrome, couldn't control bowels so couldn't go anywhere as need to know the toilets.


----------



## collectors (May 4, 2022)

chrissiek said:


> I was on Trulicity a once a week injection. It made me ill, developed cow-pat syndrome, couldn't control bowels so couldn't go anywhere as need to know the toilets.


Its only a month as yet & have just had an increase from 0.25 to 0.50. But apart from weight loss, no problems.


----------

